# Altima SE-R Performance



## 6 speed SE-R (Nov 9, 2004)

Does anyone know what the new Altima SE-R has for 1/4 Mile, 0-60 and Top Speed stats are ?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

check out www.altimaser.com


----------



## 6 speed SE-R (Nov 9, 2004)

chimmike said:


> check out www.altimaser.com


Thanks, However nothing on the site that gives us performance figures.
Any other thoughts ????? I have tried Road&Track, Powerblock, Speedvison, Canadian Car & Driver.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

I don't think these cars are available yet, and because of this I don't think you'll be too likely to find any performance data on them except for random speculation.


----------



## 6 speed SE-R (Nov 9, 2004)

BikerFry said:


> I don't think these cars are available yet, and because of this I don't think you'll be too likely to find any performance data on them except for random speculation.


Thanks. We have them in Canada (Calgary) on the lot. Was just hoping that I knew the stats before I picked it up. Hopefully I will have mine in December/04 :0)


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Seeing as how it has almost the same power numbers as the SE, i'd have to guess its in the 15.0 range.


----------



## 05 Altima SE-R (Nov 7, 2004)

just picked up my SE-R last saturday, its an auto (please spare me the grief). would love to see what the 0-60 times are. I searched the web and found them listed anywhere from 5.5 to 6.0. The car pulls like crazy, it def feels faster than my dads Max 3.5 SE (2004) and my friends Altima 3.5 SE 5spd(2003). I know its only listed at 260 hp but it feels very strong compared to the 03 altima 3.5 and the exhaust sound is amazing. heres some pics

http://www.win-the-lotto.com/u/04/313/13/IM000168.JPG

http://www.win-the-lotto.com/u/04/313/13/IM000165.JPG

http://www.win-the-lotto.com/u/04/313/13/IM000164.JPG


----------



## 6 speed SE-R (Nov 9, 2004)

05 Altima SE-R said:


> just picked up my SE-R last saturday, its an auto (please spare me the grief). would love to see what the 0-60 times are. I searched the web and found them listed anywhere from 5.5 to 6.0. The car pulls like crazy, it def feels faster than my dads Max 3.5 SE (2004) and my friends Altima 3.5 SE 5spd(2003). I know its only listed at 260 hp but it feels very strong compared to the 03 altima 3.5 and the exhaust sound is amazing. heres some pics
> 
> http://www.win-the-lotto.com/u/04/313/13/IM000168.JPG
> 
> ...


Great Pictures. I can't wait to get mine. I have test driven it about 3 times now. It seems to be a great speed machine.


----------



## 6 speed SE-R (Nov 9, 2004)

05 Altima SE-R said:


> just picked up my SE-R last saturday, its an auto (please spare me the grief). would love to see what the 0-60 times are. I searched the web and found them listed anywhere from 5.5 to 6.0. The car pulls like crazy, it def feels faster than my dads Max 3.5 SE (2004) and my friends Altima 3.5 SE 5spd(2003). I know its only listed at 260 hp but it feels very strong compared to the 03 altima 3.5 and the exhaust sound is amazing. heres some pics
> 
> http://www.win-the-lotto.com/u/04/313/13/IM000168.JPG
> 
> ...


Just found a stats on 0-60 @ 5.3 secs. maybe its true ?


----------



## morpheus1969 (Oct 13, 2004)

according to the brocure it is 5.95. I would say that it had to be one with TCS cause I cant keep the wheels from spinning on my 6spd


----------



## 6 speed SE-R (Nov 9, 2004)

morpheus1969 said:


> according to the brocure it is 5.95. I would say that it had to be one with TCS cause I cant keep the wheels from spinning on my 6spd



Tell me more about you new 6speed. Waiting for mine is killing me. I can't remember when I was last this hyped !!!!!

I ordered a smoke colour. Should have just went with the Silver on the lot !


----------



## SERMark (Nov 30, 2004)

*SE-R Stats*



6 speed SE-R said:


> Does anyone know what the new Altima SE-R has for 1/4 Mile, 0-60 and Top Speed stats are ?


Nissan claims 0-60 in 5.95 seconds with the 6 spd, and based upon weight/power ratio, we should expect low 14's in the 1/4 mile. This 3.5 liter motor has a nice flat torque curve; I traded a 2000 Z28 6 spd in on it, so expected the SE-R to feel slow, but it doesn't!


----------



## SERMark (Nov 30, 2004)

*More Performance (6 speed!) Information*



6 speed SE-R said:


> Tell me more about you new 6speed. Waiting for mine is killing me. I can't remember when I was last this hyped !!!!!
> 
> I ordered a smoke colour. Should have just went with the Silver on the lot !


The six speed is nice; I have a black with red/black leather SE-R, just clocked 500 miles so have started getting on it. Traction control off you can hardly keep the wheels from spinning even in 2nd gear.... car goes pretty good for a six cylinder! This coming from a Corvette motor snob.


----------



## cjbaldw (Dec 3, 2004)

SERMark said:


> Nissan claims 0-60 in 5.95 seconds with the 6 spd, and based upon weight/power ratio, we should expect low 14's in the 1/4 mile. This 3.5 liter motor has a nice flat torque curve; I traded a 2000 Z28 6 spd in on it, so expected the SE-R to feel slow, but it doesn't!


Yes, I miss my SS for different reasons but am very happy with the SE-R overall.


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

05 Altima SE-R

I really doubt that your SE-R auto is faster than a SE 5-speed, almost the same specs, same motor.


----------



## MilkSeR (Dec 6, 2004)

the interior of that car is so beautiful......


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

Any interior is better than my '02


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I second that! :thumbdwn:


----------



## rankin2u (Dec 14, 2004)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> 05 Altima SE-R
> 
> I really doubt that your SE-R auto is faster than a SE 5-speed, almost the same specs, same motor.


I just traded my 02 5sp SE for the SE-R. I have had my new car for a week, so I have not had a chance to really open it up yet. 

A few observations, my 02 5sp ran 0-60 5.8 with minor mod (pop charger)

Just a quick sprint with the SE-R 6 speed feels like a 5.4/5.5 car stock with TCS. 

What a HUGE improvement with the TCS. Torque steer was a killer in my 02.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

rankin2u said:


> A few observations, my 02 5sp ran 0-60 5.8 with minor mod (pop charger)
> 
> Just a quick sprint with the SE-R 6 speed feels like a 5.4/5.5 car stock with TCS.


Are you making these claims with a butt dyno? If so you are amazing.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

Equine Focker said:


> Are you making these claims with a butt dyno? If so you are amazing.



butt dyno's are notoroiusly accurate...


----------



## TSXtacy (Jan 15, 2005)

I haven't been able to check out the interior of the 2005 in person. How is it compared to the 2004s and older? Apparently the quality of the materials is slightly better. Also, how does the SE-R handle, and is torque steer a huge issue? The most torque steer-plagued car I've run into through enthusiast reviews is the Acura TL, plenty of high-end power and only so much the front end can do (take engine weight, wheels turning, wheels accelerating).

My friend has a 2004 SE with absolutely NO options and it is VERY fast for a family sedan. The problem is, it handles very poorly (but it is a larger sedan). So, how is the Altima SE-R?


----------



## nissanseller (Jan 23, 2005)

05 Altima SE-R said:


> just picked up my SE-R last saturday, its an auto (please spare me the grief). would love to see what the 0-60 times are. I searched the web and found them listed anywhere from 5.5 to 6.0. The car pulls like crazy, it def feels faster than my dads Max 3.5 SE (2004) and my friends Altima 3.5 SE 5spd(2003). I know its only listed at 260 hp but it feels very strong compared to the 03 altima 3.5 and the exhaust sound is amazing. heres some pics
> 
> http://www.win-the-lotto.com/u/04/313/13/IM000168.JPG
> 
> ...


you are absolutely correct.


----------



## NismoAltimaSER (Feb 10, 2005)

6 speed SE-R said:


> Does anyone know what the new Altima SE-R has for 1/4 Mile, 0-60 and Top Speed stats are ?



I ran my 1/4 mile time on a Vector and got [email protected] with a pretty good launch but might be able to be it!!! The car is FAST :thumbup:


----------



## Aznphoenix (Feb 22, 2005)

u ran a 13.95 with the se-r? are these cars really that fast? i mean brekaing into the 13 sec 1/4 mile?


----------



## NismoAltimaSER (Feb 10, 2005)

*yep its that fast*

Yea man and i have the auto and it runs those times, i really think the 5 speed auto out does the 6 speed and i test drove bolth


----------



## Aznphoenix (Feb 22, 2005)

any input in this topic? i would certainly think the 6 spd should b faster than the auto. who else agrees?


----------

